# Intel HD 4000 or GT 620M



## happy (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi guys,
So I was debating on the ASUS UX31A or the ASUS UX32VD for my next laptop.  I will mostly be using it to surf the web, watch 1080p videos and maybe video edit and game a bit.  From my research,  The GT 620M is better than the Intel HD 4000 just by a bit.  However, I can not seem to find the benchmarks side by side.  If I do plan to get the UX 32VD, I will plan to swap out the RAM (to 8GB, making 10GB) and the SSD (for a Samsung 830 512GB).  So basically, which graphics is better?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-620M.72198.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-4000-Benchmarked.73567.0.html


----------



## Jetster (Sep 9, 2012)

You dont see bench marks cause there both still new. But I would say the 620 is better but it is the m version so not by much. And I have some Vengeance notebook ram 1866 for sale on e bay


----------



## tacosRcool (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't like notebookcheck reviews. But the GT 620M is much better.


----------

